# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Round the World trip: information and travelmates?

## TravelMate

Hi everybody!

I'm an italian PhD student (28 years old), and I recently decided that I want to take a long trip around the world... between 4-6 months (probabily in 2011) just to see a little bit of places outside my homeland! 
Unfortunately all my friends have lives/jobs that are too fixed and stable and so they cannot share with me this "crazy" experience... but now I think that it is the right time for me to do it, because I recently discover my deep love for travelling, even if I'm not an expert about it yet....


This is why I'm posting this message in this forum: where I hope to be able to get in touch with people that had similar experiences and that could give me some advices... and maybe also to find some friend that can join me in this adventure! 

So, I will appreciate any kind of help that you can give me about place to visit/avoid, web-site to read, books to buy, etc....
I hope that you can help me in realizing that dream.

Cheers,

----------


## rajeshn

I just  found a website safarsaathi.com  to find travel mate.

----------


## jeckvilson

This is why I'm posting this message in this forum: where I hope to be able to get in touch with people that had similar experiences and that could give me some advices... and maybe also to find some friend that can join me in this adventure!

----------


## jeamsnikon

You are right but it will very costly trip for all over world and time consuming trip, you can go for that because you have full time for world visit and you have one special time to share it, so no one friend have any time.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

You are right but it will very expensive vacation for all over community and difficult vacation, you can go for that because you have regular for community check out and you have one unique a chance to reveal it, so no one companion have any moment.

----------


## riverrider

Here are some travel tips from my end:

1. Choose your travel companions wisely
2. Pack light
3. Don’t fill your schedule to the brim
4. Get a bird’s-eye view
5. Document it all

----------

